# special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist

## luna80

durante il boot non mi vede sdb1 (errore, vedete titolo), una volta fatto il login compare e posso montare manualmente la partizione

cosa può essere? qui il mio /etc/fstab

```

/dev/nvme0n1p2      /boot         vfat      auto,noatime      1 2

/dev/nvme0n1p3      none         swap      sw         0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p4      /         ext4      noatime         0 1

/dev/sda1      /mnt/data      ext4      auto,noatime,user   0 1

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/mybook      ext4      auto,noatime,user   0 1

/dev/sdc1      /mnt/mybookduo      auto      auto,noatime,user   0 1

```

e

qui avvio

```

dmesg | grep -i sdb

[    2.791477] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Spinning up disk...

[   12.006411] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[   12.006658] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 7813969920 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 TB/3.64 TiB)

[   12.006662] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 4096-byte physical blocks

[   12.007231] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   12.007235] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 47 00 10 08

[   12.007511] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[   12.007515] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   12.057037]  sdb: sdb1

[   12.057903] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI dis

```

aggiungo inoltre che se io faccio un reboot funziona al volo, se arresto il sistema e poi lo riaccendo si perde di nuovo

se servono altri dati ditemi.

grazie mille in anticipo   :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

è un disco esterno ?

al posto di 

/dev/sdXY userei il relativo UUID 

nel caso che i dischi venissero ,per qualche motivo , rilevati in una sequenza diversa da quella indicata

```
UUID=xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx /mnt/mybook      ext4      auto,noatime,user   0 1
```

anche il check non lo metterei in esecuzione per tutti i dispositivi allo stesso momento ma in sequenza (dai tu la priorità che desideri)

```
0 1

0 2

0 3

...
```

l'UUID lo puoi trarre dall'utility

```
# blkid
```

oppure dal comando

```
ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid
```

----------

## luna80

grazie per la risposta!

si, è un disco usb 3.

non funziona neanche con i tuoi consigli purtroppo

avrei in mente dei workarounds ma mi piacerebbe risolvere altrimenti se possibile

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ciao luna80!!   :Very Happy: 

Ho trovato questo bug in launchpad, e' un po' vecchio ma magari puo' aiutare.

Le due soluzioni proposte sono di aggiungere rootdelay=5 a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT nel file /etc/default/grub, oppure aggiungere _netdev alla alle opzioni del disco usb in fstab.

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ciao luna80!!  
> 
> Ho trovato questo bug in launchpad, e' un po' vecchio ma magari puo' aiutare.
> 
> Le due soluzioni proposte sono di aggiungere rootdelay=5 a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT nel file /etc/default/grub, oppure aggiungere _netdev alla alle opzioni del disco usb in fstab.

 

eila ciaooo!! tutto bene?

appena posso riavviare il computer provo i tuoi consigli

grazie mille

----------

## sabayonino

Con un dispositivo esterno , i drivers USB vengono caricati dopo che il fstab è stato letto , quindi è nomale il messggio di errore.

Prova i consigli di Fedelliallalinea.

Eventualmente ignora il messaggio di errore.

Comunque utilizzarei l'UUID lo stesso nel caso utilizzassi altri dispositivi USB che magari vengono lasciati collegati per quanto ti ho scritto sopra.

Aggioranre il grub con i nuovi parametri

```
# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

----------

## luna80

non ho risolto con nulla di quanto sopra, o meglio, ho risolto con un workaround ma non sono molto convinta...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1100864.html

cmq per intanto grazie a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato con rootdelay=10, come descritto nel bug (io ti ho detto 5 perche' in un altro sito dicevano che bastava).

EDIT: 

 *Quote:*   

> eila ciaooo!! tutto bene? 

 

si benone grazie, e tu?

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai provato con rootdelay=10, come descritto nel bug (io ti ho detto 5 perche' in un altro sito dicevano che bastava).
> 
> EDIT: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   eila ciaooo!! tutto bene?  
> ...

 

si ho provato, ho messo mano mano fino 15 poi ho rinunciato

bene anche io!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

hai provato a controllare quali siano i moduli che vengono caricati automaticamente al momento di collegare il dispositivo?

forse, per qualche motivo, uno di essi non è disponibile al boot.

prova a lanciare lsmod immediatamente prima e immediatamente dopo il collegamento del disco e poi fai la differenza.

magari ne ricavi qualche indizio.

----------

## luna80

si, ho già controllato i moduli, tutto uguale tra prima e dopo

----------

